# M y version of Shrimp Brochette



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Large or Jumbo shrimp wrapped in thick sliced bacon and right before taking off the grill , lay a slice of Pepper Jack Cheese over it to melt.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Forgot to say when the shrimp are done , remove tooth picks then add the cheese. The melted cheese completely covers it and to die for.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Good stuff, but I don't think you made enough!!!!


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

Will try & looks good & easier than mine
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Probably even better with thin bacon. My experience is that the shrimp is done long before the thick bacon is. Great idea melting the cheese on top


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

manintheboat said:


> Probably even better with thin bacon. My experience is that the shrimp is done long before the thick bacon is. Great idea melting the cheese on top


Because of the exact reason you mentioned, precook the bacon about 2-3 minutes, let get cool enough to touch, THEN wrap them around the shrimp, comes out great.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

older 37 said:


> Because of the exact reason you mentioned, precook the bacon about 2-3 minutes, let get cool enough to touch, THEN wrap them around the shrimp, comes out great.


I have heard that and have tried it. It is a good idea. I still prefer the thinnest bacon I can get away with when wrapping shrimp or scallops.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like to take a pickled jalapeno, cut stem end off, slice it down one side, pull out seeds to make a vessel for other stuff. Add in some cheese (i like parm) and then put a shrimp inside on top of cheese. Wrap with bacon. The jalapeno shields the shrimp a bit, so you can cook your bacon crispy and still have a perfectly cooked shrimp. they good. 

J


----------

